# looking for new club within an hour or so from conyers / stockbridge area



## rmac41 (Jun 7, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I`m looking for a new club with in about an hour or so from Stockbridge / Conyers area. I have a bobcat, dump truck & backhoe willing to spend a day or so of work , + dues.
I know what I`m looking for sounds like " paradise" . I want a club with some river ,or lake frontage for fishing , some hogs would be nice too . roughly 10 or so members. I don`t care so much about qdm I`m a meat hunter, but I usually let small bucks walk. but I have shot a couple of what I though were "does" in the past 15 years that grew spikes after they hit the ground by mistake.
I`d like a club that camps ,cooks , and just enjoys the get togethers. I`m not much of a drinker , a beer or so after the evening hunt is about it.
I also have a son in law that may want to join.
Looking for what might be available before I have to pay my current club dues.
Thanks ,


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2013)

*Hunt club*

We have a 3000 acre club in Lauren's and Johnson cty's on the Oconee river. I live in south rockdale cty and it takes me about 1:45 min to get there. A good club with some good guys. Give me a call for more info. Mike @678-300-8729


----------



## rmac41 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still looking,
 Thanks mike , your club sounds really great but 1500 is just too much for me to handle


----------



## leonard smith (Jun 19, 2013)

*leonard smith*



rmac41 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I`m looking for a new club with in about an hour or so from Stockbridge / Conyers area. I have a bobcat, dump truck & backhoe willing to spend a day or so of work , + dues.
> I know what I`m looking for sounds like " paradise" . I want a club with some river ,or lake frontage for fishing , some hogs would be nice too . roughly 10 or so members. I don`t care so much about qdm I`m a meat hunter, but I usually let small bucks walk. but I have shot a couple of what I though were "does" in the past 15 years that grew spikes after they hit the ground by mistake.
> ...



hunting club in Talbot co have 2 opening no lake or river on property do have a swamp  cost 488.00 per yr contact LD @ 4042454838


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jun 23, 2013)

got 288 acres in hancock county. we need 6 or 7 members $550 each. call 706 410 3330
johnny


----------



## rmac41 (Jun 30, 2013)

still looking.
 if you have what I`m looking for call
 (404)925-4337   Rick


----------



## moose80cj7 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 3 openings in Monroe co 5 miles outside Forsyth. No lake or hogs but a nice little creek running thru it.


----------



## rmac41 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ttt.


----------



## rmac41 (Aug 22, 2013)

T t t


----------



## rmac41 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ttt


----------

